# Challenge: Shoot Without Looking due May 1st



## ronenfox (Apr 13, 2008)

-


----------



## kbeelitz (Apr 13, 2008)

I actually did this last night. Taking photos of a sunset, here lies a dead turtle, attempted to include the turtle and sunset together, but it was impossible; unless I moved the turtle...


----------



## Robp412 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hard to believe that thing was born nearly a hundred years ago...


----------



## kbeelitz (Apr 17, 2008)

turtles are something else...


----------



## schuylercat (Apr 17, 2008)

This should be perfect for me.  I never look anyway.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Apr 24, 2008)

haha i love doing this sometimes. especially of people when they think the camera is just idle. 






I actually just needed to get a lower POV for this so i just let the camera hang from my neck.


----------



## ZacMan1987 (Apr 24, 2008)

Was walking betwixt classes w/ friend and his D40X. Came out with this.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 25, 2008)

How sad, the poor turtle!!

But even though the turtle was dead, it made for a nice picture.

Do'undren I like your photo too, where was it taken?

And Zac... Are you sure you weren't looking? I like the composition of your photo.


----------



## JackCooper92 (Apr 26, 2008)

Speaking of turtles... Here's something of my pet turtle at home.
I had to put the camera flat on the table so it would be at the turtles eye-level but that meant I couldn't fit my face any where near the camera.
Had a lot of trouble focusing.
Here it is...






These ones are of my brother spinning a glowing poi. He was spinning too fast for me to be able to judge the height and length he would take up and the shutter speed was about 4 seconds so the viewfinder told me nothing of what the final shot would look like.


----------



## ZacMan1987 (Apr 27, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> How sad, the poor turtle!!
> 
> But even though the turtle was dead, it made for a nice picture.
> 
> ...



Promise! I was actually just walking to class, shooting for fun, and had friend's D40x hanging from my right hand. Went after a zipper on my bag, and viola! Shutter click and that's what came out.


----------



## Sardine (Apr 28, 2008)

Taken last night.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 28, 2008)

I shot this last night, above my head... It turned out pretty good, I think.
The shadow is of an old car 1949ish Buick I think.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 28, 2008)

ZacMan1987 said:


> Promise! I was actually just walking to class, shooting for fun, and had friend's D40x hanging from my right hand. Went after a zipper on my bag, and viola! Shutter click and that's what came out.


 

Well you had a great shot.. Good job!


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 28, 2008)

Sardine said:


> Taken last night.


 


I love the silouttes in your photo! They are gorgeous! Beautiful! Wow!!!


----------



## mygreenbird007 (Apr 28, 2008)

My attempt - I literally took the camera out of the bag, set it on the ground and hit the shutter! Lots of grass, before I cut it that day, haha.


----------



## Sardine (Apr 29, 2008)

> I love the silouttes in your photo! They are gorgeous! Beautiful! Wow!!!


 
Why thank you  I wasn't expecting it to be that great.

mygreenbird007
Cute dog 

ronenfox
I like the stick that's poking out behind the rock.Interesting shot.


----------



## BehindViewfind (Apr 30, 2008)

My first post, and this seemed a pretty non-threatening thread  

Don't know if this counts, I got this with a digital camera that's practically P&S and had to try it, like, four times before I got this.






Would you believe it, you really can't look when you have to throw the basketball? Oh, and if this photo's too big, sorry. I'm really new to everything; forums, photography, re-sizing pics, and would love some pointers. On anything, really.

btw, sardine, love the contrast of the shadows against the sunset.


----------



## rufus5150 (May 1, 2008)

After many attempts and virtually no results, here's my contribution:


----------



## Ejazzle (May 3, 2008)




----------



## shawnxstl (May 3, 2008)

is that a coconut? i can't tell. lol


----------



## Ejazzle (May 4, 2008)

yep its a coconut! lol 
thats the foam fyling up the beach after a big wave crashed on shore. 
i got soaked taking this one. it was so worth it


----------



## sonny. (May 4, 2008)

nothing special


----------



## kbeelitz (May 5, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> yep its a coconut! lol
> thats the foam fyling up the beach after a big wave crashed on shore.
> i got soaked taking this one. it was so worth it


 

That's a cool shot!!


----------



## Vinnie90 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## totalmajor (May 13, 2008)

i love the basketball one!


----------



## Big Bully (May 13, 2008)

Nice car shot Vinnie!


----------



## usayit (May 31, 2008)




----------



## thinkricky (Jun 3, 2008)

Now is it safe to assume you used autofocus on all these no look shots?


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2008)

Nope.. my rangefinders have no AF.  :mrgreen:


----------

